# KC names any ideas



## PoppyLove (Nov 4, 2009)

When are you to reg a litter with KC i am aware it maybe too early as yet but would like to start planning on names for our new puppies. I have no idea on where to start with this and dont really understand the previlidges of owning an kennel name.

Does anyone have any suggestions for names for them 

thanks


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Star dust.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Im assuming as youre enquiring you dont have a kennel name (affix) in which case it is too late now with a litter already born as it will take a while to get one (they have to be published in the Kennel Gazette so any objections can be made).
You can start thinking of names now  you will need two per pup in case one is already taken (or similar to one already taken) which is much more likely if you dont have an affix. The names must be made up of at least two names with a max of 24 letters. Online submissions are dealt with fairly quickly (around a week allowing for public holidays), but make sure you allow plenty of time to receive papers before pups are due to go to their new homes.
The Kennel Club website has all the information you need so that would be the easiest place to look.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW that sounds complex, is that why some end up with horific names like my sisters puppy did? lol.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> WOW that sounds complex, is that why some end up with horific names like my sisters puppy did? lol.


its possible as they are millions of names already out their - it can be difficult trying to pick names.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> its possible as they are millions of names already out their - it can be difficult trying to pick names.


I didn't realise that you couldn't have the same names.  
Surely that gets extremely annoying too?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just copied this from the KC website - but I'd recommend you visit it anyway. There is an online name checker that you can use to check that the names you have chosen have not already been used.

There are several rules regarding the naming of puppies and a guide to naming follows-

A name must consist of more than one word but not exceed 24 letters (including a Kennel Name). 
A name which conflicts with an approved current Kennel Name granted to another person will not be accepted. 
A registered name cannot be repeated within a breed. 
The surname of the applicant is not acceptable. 
A word cannot be repeated when naming puppies. 
If a Kennel Name is to be used when registering a litter, the Kennel Name must appear as the first word in the name. 
Numbers in figures and initials are not acceptable & abbreviations may be disallowed. 
Canine terms are not permissible e.g. dog, bitch, kennel, champion, Crufts and specific names of breeds.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You could still register a kennel name in time to use it on the pups. We did. The kennel club told us once we had chosen a name they approved off we could use it for our pups before it went into the Kennel Gazette. If someone contasted the use of the name they would just reissue the registration certificates with the name you replaced it with.

Usually people name pups on a theme so they all have a name that ties them together. Our first litter were mostly named after types of fuschia apart form the 2 I ran on as I already had names I wanted to call them.

My last litter I allowed people who had already booked them to choose their own KC names. The others were named after Beatles songs as their sire's KC name is Yesterday after the Beatles song.. We had Maggie Mea,(yes the Beatles sang it)Let It Be and Hey Jude.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Our theme is album titles, I like the idea of film titles or songs too.

It sounds more complicated than it is. We applied for an affix online - we had to put about 5 suggestions forward. The first and second time they were all rejected - too close to other names or already in use. we were thirteenth time lucky! They sent a provisional certificate and then posted in the next kennel gazette. Everything went fine.

We had a long list of possible names to add to the affix (checked online beforehand to see if they were acceptable and under 24 letters altogether with the affix). When the pups were a few days old - (next time I'll wait for a couple of weeks) I registered online. I chose my favourite names as first choice and then a second choice just in case. You can either specify that the name is to be for a girl/boy or either.

Our registration papers came through within a week.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

when we had our bullmastiff litter years ago we had 14 to make names up for, i really didnt know where to start so looked at all my other halfs computer games, we ended up with loads of silly names like ....ready to rumble,master blaster etc but it did help....lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

You can check to see if the name/s you want are already in use here:
Dog Name Check â¢ The Kennel Club

just click the breed of dog, and enter the name in the box.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We took our kennel name out at crufts one year so we didn't have to mess about sending in loads of names they told us there and then whether there was already a similar name already registered.

If you are registering you litter on line a tip I was given was not to give second choice names for the pups just your chosen name. If you give second choice names they just take the first one suitable for whatever sex the pup is and use that and its not necessarily the second choice name for that particular pup.If you just give 1 name per pup they will email you and say such and such pup could not hav eits chosen name please send another name for that pup.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Our previous litter was Disney theme and this last litter were named after Virgin atlantic planes


----------

